# And another 12 days....



## emtchic83 (Dec 19, 2004)

Got this one too....

On the first day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, a patient in asystole 

On the second day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, two Atropine, 
and a patient in asystole 

On the third day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, three Narcan, 
two Atropine, and a patient in a systole 

On the fourth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, four Albuterol 
three Narcan, two Atropine, and a patient in asystole 

On the fifth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, FIVE EpiPens! 
Four Albuterol, three Narcan, two Atropine, and a patient in asystole 

On the sixth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, six Adenocard, 
FIVE EpiPens! Four Albuterol, three Narcan, two Atropine, and a patient in asystole 

On the seventh day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, seven sprays of Nitro 
Six Adenocard, FIVE EpiPens! Four Albuterol, three Narcan, two Atropine, and a patient in asystole 

On the eigth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, eight baby aspirin, 
Seven sprays of nitro, six Adenocard, FIVE EpiPens! Four Albuterol, three Narcan, two Atropine, and a patient in asystole 

On the ninth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, nine crak pipes burning, 
eight baby aspirin, seven sprays of nitro, six Adenocard, FIVE EpiPens! Four Albuterol, three Narcan, two Atropine, and a patient in asystole 

On the tenth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, ten runs of V-tach, 
nine crack pipes burning, eight baby aspirin, seven sprays of nitro, six Adenocard, FIVE EpiPens! Four Albuterol, three Narcan, two Atropine, and a patient in asystole 

On the eleventh day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, eleven migs of Lido, 
Ten runs of V-tach, nine crack pipes burning, eight baby aspirin, seven sprays of nitro, six Adenocard, FIVE EPiPens! Four Albuterol, three Narcan, two Atropine, and a patient in asystole 

On the twelvth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, 12 mics of Versed, 
eleven migs of Lido,...... 
eleven migs of Lido,...... 
eleven migs of Lido,...... 

Dammit! I hate this retrograde amnesia!


----------

